# Il segreto di Cristiano Ronaldo? Sudore, dieta e...SixPad!



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2015)

Direttamente dal Giappone, Cristiano Ronaldo pubblicizza un nuovo strumento che permette di tonificare e modellare i muscoli grazie a stimoli elettrici. Per lui è diventato uno strumento imprescindibile, ed avendone utilizzati molti, considera questo SixPad il migliore attualmente in commercio. 

Il costo del SixPad per gli addominali (ABS Fit) è di 175€ (23.800 Yen), mentre quello per le altre parti del corpo (Body FIT) è di 131€ (17.800 Yen).

Video negli altri post.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2015)

[video=youtube;jvb7KC-ERAo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=64&v=jvb7KC-ERAo[/video]


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2015)

[video=youtube;4T5PWLkL-fc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=43&v=4T5PWLkL-fc[/video]


----------



## Danielsan (28 Luglio 2015)

"FUNZIONA!!!"


----------

